# Zach's Adventures in Bodybuilding



## zacharykane (Sep 8, 2017)

So I've decided to start a log here now that I'm going to be transitioning to an offseason phase. 

Just a quick background/FYI, I've never really had a 'real' offseason. Meaning, I've only seriously been competing for a couple of years now, and in that time I've had what would be two periods of time I wasn't prepping. The first one I used basically no gear at all, basically just a TRT dose of test cyp and that was it. And the last one when I started working with Tenny and MT, I was completely clean for all but probably the last week and that's about the time we started prepping for Jr Nats. 

That said, I'm trying to be realistic in how much I can gain, but I also have high expectations as I feel like my body should really respond favorably. 

The goal is to add 10-15lbs of solid stage weight and then compete at the USA's or possibly hold off until Nationals, both in 2018. 

And as the thread title slightly suggests, I'm calling this an "adventure," partly because I'm going off into uncharted territory for myself but I'm lucky to have Tenny and MT to help guide me, but also because I travel a lot, and always make it a point to check out the meathead gyms when I go to new places. So hopefully I can highlight some of those places in this thread as well. 

Hopefully I can entertain some, enlighten others, and spread a little positivity through this log! :headbang:


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm down to follow for sure bro.


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! Will be following for sure


----------



## psych (Sep 9, 2017)

Always good to have competitors that do logs.


----------



## zacharykane (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone! 

About another week until I get back in the gym. I'm going a little stir crazy not working out, I've never taken more than a week off from training in my whole entire life (at least since I was 5 and started taking karate), so having down time is a little new to me. 

My time has mostly been spent eating and sleeping and working. Kind of crazy what the body insists on doing after going through a prep.


----------



## zacharykane (Sep 13, 2017)

A day of health related activities....

Gave blood today, double red blood cells, and got my reqs all filled out for getting blood work done later in the week. 

Coming off a long prep got to make sure everything is in line as it possibly can be before starting back up in to an offseason!


----------



## Fitraver (Sep 13, 2017)

Same here dude. Just got my cruise bloods for doc and ready to blast off here in a week or so.


----------



## zacharykane (Sep 15, 2017)

Everything turn out alright?



Fitraver said:


> Same here dude. Just got my cruise bloods for doc and ready to blast off here in a week or so.


----------



## zacharykane (Sep 15, 2017)

So the last two days I've been back in the gym. Yesterday was leg day and today was back. I'll refrain from posting the little details, but I kept each workout to the basic foundation exercises. Each exercise and set was reps of 10, really focusing on just getting back in the groove and feeling things working. And I'm already sore as hell.... :action-smiley-054:

*Legs*

Seated Calf Raises with Tibialis Raises
Squat
Romanian Deadlifts

*Back*

Bent Over Barbell Rows
Pull-ups
Rack Pulls
T-Bar Rows
Standing Calf Raises with Tibialis Raises


----------



## zacharykane (Sep 16, 2017)

A quick picture from leg day that the wifey took, I feel like a beginner only squatting 225, but depth was good, hips didn't feel all wonky like they tend to do, and the weight moved pretty evenly without any weird catches. Makes me appreciate the pain I endure to keep things functioning properly through ART and Graston!


----------



## zacharykane (Sep 17, 2017)

*Chest and Shoulders 9/17*

Today the wifey and I did chest and shoulders. About 90% of our workout we do together, except for some finishers at the end, we have different things that simply work better for our bodies. Still keeping it basic today, but here's how it went:

*Chest* 

*Slight Incline Dumbbell Press:* 40x15, 55x15, 65x10, 80x8, 100x6 _(plus one with a 10 second eccentric lowering, so 7 reps I guess)_
*Dumbbell Flyes:* 30x10 _(5 sets, each rep was 3 second eccentric and 3 second concentric with a 1 second squeeze)
_
*Shoulders*

*Machine Lateral Flyes:* 20x15, 30x15, 40x15, 50x15
*Seated Barbell Press:* 45x15, 65x10, 95x10, 115x8 _(Always been weak on these, which means I should probably do them more often....)_
*Shrugs:* 60x10, 70x10, 80x10, 90x10


----------



## squatster (Dec 18, 2017)

What happened to you man?


----------



## Viking (Dec 18, 2017)

squatster said:


> What happened to you man?



He logged on this month. This log could have been great as well. He has a lot of potential from what I have seen.


----------



## zacharykane (Dec 21, 2017)

I'll have to get my log going back on here again! The last 6-8 weeks have been crazy with work schedule and life crap, but I'll get things rolling again here. 

Currently in full offseason mode. Been kind of topped out around 210 for awhile now, but leaning out ever so slightly week after week and hitting new PR's each week.  Easily the strongest I've ever been which is a nice change after losing so much strength and endurance during my 8-ish months of prep. 



Viking said:


> He logged on this month. This log could have been great as well. He has a lot of potential from what I have seen.


----------



## zacharykane (Dec 21, 2017)

*Back Day 12/19*

Today was my first time working out with my new training partner. He's an active release practitioner and also a coach for EliteFTS, so I knew I was in for a ride today! I can't really think of a time since high school when I wasn't the most knowledgable one in a training group or the strongest one, so it's actually a nice change of pace. Made some small tweaks to how I trained and holy shit what a difference. I was so pumped by the end of my workout I literally couldn't get my hoodie back on 

*Back*

*Hammer Rows:* 180x10, 270x10, 360x8, 450x6 _(iso-hold at peak and 2 second descent....eff me these burned)_
*Medium Width Neutral Grip Mag Grip Pulldowns:* 100x10, 140x10, 140x10, 100x8, 80x6 _(this was one of the big adjustments, my lats never fired so hard on an exercise in my life)_
*T-Bar Rows:* 90x10, 135x10, 180x8, 225x6 then a 10 second assisted stretch->180x4 then a 10 second assisted stretch, 135x3
*Bent Over Rope Pulldowns Super Set with Rhomboid Targeted Rows:* 40x10x10_ (only two sets of these, if anyone is interested, I'll post a pic on what these look at. Funky looking but really hit my lats and rhomboids hard)_


----------



## zacharykane (Dec 21, 2017)

*Leg Day - Quad Focus 12/20*

Knees were feeling a little funky today. Not sure what the deal was exactly. Every time I went up and down stairs at work they were feeling a little rough and it definitely carried over into the gym. I did my best to compensate, worked up to a decently heavy top set of squats but didn't really push it much more than that. I think my body is still adjusting from vacation. Or I need to start hammering in some carbs again to get some water weight back on and cushion my joints, lol. 

*Legs*

*Squat:* 45x20, 135x10, 225x10, 315x8, 405x6
*Leg Press:* 150x20, 240x20, 330x20, 420x20 _(legs low on the platform and close together, slow descent and exploded up)_
*Leg Extension:* 60x20, 90x20, 120x15, 150x15


----------

